# Protection video



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

A short video of Joe's protection work:


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

And a video from the last time he did protection work:


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice dog and helper work. Transition smoothly between prey and defense, a nice balanced dog!


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm jealous! It appears to me you took Joe to Belgium to work with Peter 


He looks great, Art! I'm sure he will mature into a very nice dog


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks Packen and Britney.

And yes Britney; Joe and I trained in Belgium for two weeks.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Zahnburg said:


> Thanks Packen and Britney.
> 
> And yes Britney; Joe and I trained in Belgium for two weeks.


Now that is one heck of a vacation many of us will be and are already jealous about.


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Mrs.K said:


> Now that is one heck of a vacation


It was one heck of a trip, and I had a great time. It was my first time in Belgium, everyone was super nice and I got in a lot of good training. I even had a little time to see some sites.

Hopefully I'll be able to go back sometime soon.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

I love Belgian beer and mussels! A very cool place to go as long as you donot run into russian mafia


----------

